# ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

*ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

احرجتوني و كلبتوا تسمعوا صوتي و انا ارنم.. ذنبكم على ذنبكم لو انفجرت السماعة بسبب صوتي المزعج...

المهم, المقطع هذا هو تجريبي فقط

حمل, بيمين الماوس و احفط ك 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Michael (10 أبريل 2006)

انا انا انا 

اول واحد يا حبى اهنيك عليها

انا الصراحة قولت احيك على هذا العمل المبارك قبل ما اى حد تانى يسبقنى

طبعا لزوم الحركة دى استاهل نائب مشرف عام 

ههههههههههههههه

هسمعها وارد لك خبر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 أبريل 2006)

*هسمعها اهو يا استاذ روم وربنا يستر بقي*

*بس انا متاكد انه صوت جميل*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*اوعى يا زعيم كل يوسع عبد الحليم يخواتى ولا سوما فنان يبنى :ura1:

العود عزفه كمان يا روك يخربيتك :smil5:

بجد لزيزا:34ef: لزيزا :34ef:لزيزا قنبله يبنى مش عارف اقول ايه بس بجد فظيعه

بس دى مش كلها بتنصب علينا:t37:
*

:ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:  :ura1:


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههه اثنين سمعوها و ما ردوا خبر, خوفي لصار فيهم شئ بسبب صوتي ههههههههه*

*طبعا حتى اطلع من هذه الورطة سأقول اني كنت ماخذ برد و صوتي مش ولا بد هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*لا يا روك حلوا اوى بامانه حتى عجبت اصحابى جدا فضحتك  وعجبهم عزفك جدا

بس هو انتا شكلك اتروشت فى الترنيمه فى الكلمات فى روشه فيها 
*


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*انا بحملها اهو ومستنية اسمع صوتك فى الترانيم بفارغ الصبر*
*يارب امين*


----------



## blackguitar (11 أبريل 2006)

الله ............ لابجد صوتك جميل اوى وعمله صدى وحركات وعزف وكده 
ايه الحلاوة دى ياباشا تمام

بس ده مش عود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى آلتى المفضله ..............صح؟


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*انا بحملها اهو ومستنية اسمع صوتك فى الترانيم بفارغ الصبر*
*يارب امين*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

*صح يا بلاك, داه عزف بالجيتار بتاعي... انا بشوف اعضاء المنتدى يدخلون يقولون بحمل و اشوف, و ما يرجعوش بالمرة.. خوفي عليهم من صوتي هههههه*


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*اه صح يا بولا ده مش عود ده جيتار*
*وعزفك رائع جدا جدا جدا بجد مش مجاملة *
*وصوتك بقى عسل من هنا للسنة الجاية*
*ههههههههههههه انت فاهم بقى يا دودى*

*صوتك فيه مشاعر رقيقة اوى بس اتلغبطت فى اول جزء فى الترنيمة وياريت تخليك حلو بقى وتكمل الترنيمة انت بتضحك علينا ولا ايه*


----------



## hima85222 (11 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكلوا كدة يا جومانا عاوز يضحك عالينا أنا أول مرة أعرف أنوا كويس كدة أنا لو كنت أعرف من زمان كنت خليتوا عمل شريطين وسوقناهم كان هيكون حلو جدا

بجد رائع يا روك ربنا معاك وعاوزينك تمتعنا كدة ديما

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جميعا

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

*اكمل ايه يا ناس, احنا خسرنا اخى عضوين, مايكل و يس اور نو بسبب الجزء الاول, فكرك حنخسر كم لو كملت الترنيمة؟ هههههه*


----------



## hima85222 (11 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههههه

مش عارف لالالا ماتقولش كدة هما لسة بين الحياة والموت مش تقلق صلى انت بس ونزل باقى الشريط لازم نغرق السوق والاعضاء كمان

ربنا يوفقك وتسمعنا الكثير والكثير


----------



## Michael (11 أبريل 2006)

وسع وسع 

الترنيمة جناااااااااااااااااااان

ومش محتاج انى اقول راى 

بجد حلوة جدا ولفت نظرى العزف انا عالطول قولت اك=نك عاملة ميكسر بس لما عرفت انو الجيتار بتاعك عجبيتى اكثر واكثر

يالاة اتجدعن كدة وكملها بقى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2006)

*جميلة اوي يا روك

مستنين اللي مش تجريبي بقي 

اوعي تتاخر علينا 

الرب يبارك صوتك الجميل ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه *


----------



## pola (11 أبريل 2006)

انا لسة بنزلها دلوقتى

بس اكيد اكيد
هاتطلع جنان


----------



## blackguitar (13 أبريل 2006)

> *صح يا بلاك, داه عزف بالجيتار بتاعي... انا بشوف اعضاء المنتدى يدخلون يقولون بحمل و اشوف, و ما يرجعوش بالمرة.. خوفي عليهم من صوتي هههههه*


 
*انا قلت برده ............. عود ايه ده اللى يقدر يطلع رومانسيه كده حرام عليكوا *
*هو الجيتار الرهيب*
* وصوتك مع الصدى يا روك رائع رائع *
*بس عاوزين ترانيم كامله بقىلا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أبريل 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا روك انت صوتك اكتر من رائع تتصور انا تخيلت ان صوتك حلو بس مش بالحلاوه دى
نتمنى نشوف جزء تانى و تالت و كده يعنى


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هي توزيع جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عموما صوتك رائع  عاوزين خبئني حبيبي بقي


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صوتك حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىى بجد يا ماى روك

نفسى تعملها كلها و تحطها عشان نسمعها و ربنا يبارك صوتك الرهيب دة


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*صوت ايه يا فادي, دا نص الاعضاء هربوا من المنتدى اول ما نزلت المقطع هذا, فكرك لو انزل الترنيمة كاملة, ابقى لحالي في المنتدى*


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

جميله جدا يا ماي روك الله يباركك ويبارك صوتك 
اما العزف فحاجه جنان فعلا :smil12: 
ربنا يزيك من نعمته


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكتر من ممتاز انتا رائع يا روك*

انتا رائع يا فنان بس عاوزين نسمعها كلها منك وياريت وانتا بترنم متسرعش خليك براحة 
 الترنيمة ممتازة وانتا ممتاز كمان
 :999: :999: :999: :999: :999: :999:  
 لو المرنم زياد شحاذة نفسو سمعك هيهنيك بجد انتا رائع :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: 
                                                                    :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: 

انتا ممتاز برفو عاليك:big29: :big29:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

تجنننننننننننننننننن تجننننننننننننننننن

بجد بأمانة صوتك حلو جدآ جدآ جدآ و العزف راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مالهوش حل

كملها يا روك بجد ... و عايزين ترانيم تانى من صوتك و عزفك الجميل ...

أنا بسمعها و أنا بكتبلك دلوقتى و كل ما تخلص تبتدى تانى ...

بجد راااااااااااااااااااااااائعة أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة

صوتك حلو فى الترانيم الهادية 

كمل فى الموضوع دة بجد بدون مجاملة أنت رااااااااااااااااائع 




*


----------



## rania-grg (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الصوت والعزف الجميل ده 
مش علشان انت الزعيم ...لا بجد صوتك هادى وحلو.
اين الباقى ؟بتضحك علينا ولا ايه


----------



## minaphone2 (7 يناير 2007)

معلم والله يابنى جميل مستنين منك المذيد


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

*جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*بجد ياروك رائع والعزف جميل جدا *

*وعلي فكرة انا بحب الجيتار قوي *

*بس في خدعة *
















*(فين باقي الترنيمة )*

*انت بتضحك علينا بجد كمل وعايزين الباقي وانهاردة كمان تنزلها*

*ربنا يباركك صووووووووووووووتك جنان*


----------



## Einshtein (11 يناير 2007)

*طول عمرك جامد .. 100% يا زعيم 
و حمد الله على سلامتك من العملية
*


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

واووووووووو تحفه ياروك  صوتك جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك​


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*جميل جدا استاذ ماي روك 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## kmmmoo (21 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## missorang2006 (31 يناير 2007)

الرب يباركك 
وعزفك رائع الجيتار السولو 
كتير حلو


----------



## angf (31 يناير 2007)

هي ميرنا شتمتك ليه ؟؟؟؟ بتقولك يخربب بيتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي الترنيمة وحشا ولا حاجة 
الترنيمة فظيعة وصوتك رائع
بس مش عارف ان حاسس ان الموسيقى اللي في الاول مش مظبوطة ده مجرد أي ممكن يكون صح او  غلط
من غيييييييير زعل !
بس انت صوتك رائع حتى لو من غير موسيقى خالص ارجووووووووووووووووووك كملها عايز اسمعها كلها بصوتك


----------



## القيصر (1 فبراير 2007)

الزعيم يبقى زعيم بكل حاجه
فعلا يا سيد ماي ررك ان صوتك جميل جدا و انا للان سمعتها اكتر من عشرين مره و كل ما تخلص اعيده.. يا ريت تعمل ترانيم كامله .... انا منتظرها بفارغ الصبر
ربنا يحميك من كل شر


----------



## girgis (6 فبراير 2007)

بخبرتى كاكتب وملحن ومدرب اصوات ومرنم  احب اقولك ان صوتك حلو  بس نصيحة من اخوك وانتا بترنم لاتخرج عن اللحن الاساسى  ولا تخنق حنجرتك  واتمنا من كل قلبى مزيد من التالق


----------



## girgis (6 فبراير 2007)

لواحتاجت اى شئ  ده اميلى gergis86@yahoo.com


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

لا بجد صوتك حلو و عزفك اجمل:big29:


----------



## النسر الدهبي (9 فبراير 2007)

[*COLOR="blue"]لا يا اخوة My Rock لايكدب لاْنه اعطني جواب الي طلبته من الزعيم. الزعيم شخص ممتاز شخص ممتاز[/COLOR]*


----------



## النسر الدهبي (9 فبراير 2007)

وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركته


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

جميييييييييييييييييل اوى يازعيييييييييييييييم صوتك حلو ..عاوزين نسمع منك حاجات تانى


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

نعم صوتك جميل


----------



## gako (10 فبراير 2007)

روك الحمد لله انه تجريبى هههه:yahoo: 
لا يعلم الله انى بهظر وبجد هايل جدا ربنا يوفقك:smil12:


----------



## mars666 (10 فبراير 2007)

العزف حقك احسن 

حاول مجدد يمكن نشوفك في سوبر ستار 

الصراحه يا زين عزفك يا ريت تزل صوت الجيتار كان اجمل 

وتقبل تحياتي مي روك


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

oui


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*نعم صوتك رائع اوي اوي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مارس 2007)

*روووووووووووووووووووك عايزين باقى الترنيمة كملها بصوتك و عزفك بليييييييييييييييييييييز

أو أعمل واحدة تانى بصوتك و عزفك

أنت قلت دى تجربة و عجبتنا يبقى كمل باقيها 

ماتضحكش علينا يالا كملها بقا​*


----------



## Cuteart2010 (9 مارس 2007)

صوتك حلو قوى , بس هو انت مصرى ولا ايه ؟


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

ميل جدا صوتك يا مان :new2: 

ايه الحلوه دى 

:spor22: 


حلاوت صوتك


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*:big29:لو كنت قلتها كاملة انا كنت طالبت بتثبيتها.. كفاية انها منك يا روك ..ده مركز الترانيم اخد بركة صدقنى
بس انت ولا باديها من الاول ولا مكملها للاخر..وزى ما انت شايف وبالاجماع عايزينك تقولها كاملة
وظبط اللحن مع الكلمات....ومستنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينك​*:36_3_2:


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

بجد يا روك جميلة جدا الصوت والعزف


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

جميل يا ماى روك بس يلا بقه عايزينها كامله بالشغل العالى ده بتاع العزف


----------



## ero (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

حلوة قوى والعزف كمان بجد جميل قوى


----------



## شمـــــ يل ـــا (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

عفوا يا ماي روك..
ولكن كم كان عمرك عندما اديت هذه الترنيمه؟؟؟

الحين عمرك 55 على ما اعتقد...


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ولو انه تعليق متأخر شويه الا انى مقدرش معلقش ....... صوتك هادى وحساس وواضح انك متمكن فى العزف فمن الاخر فى مطلب شعبى بيطالبك بصوره رسميه انك تعملنا ترنيمه كامله وتثبتها كمان .........موافق ولا انت بخيل ههههههههههه ميرسى يا روك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## kety22 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

:smil12:ممكن تقولى يا ماى روك ازاي عملت صدى الصوت دة علشان انا صوتى حلو ونفسي اعمل زيك كدة:smil12:


----------



## red_pansy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الله  عليك يا زعيمنا  معلش أنا  سمعتها  متأخر   بس  ليا  تعليق  ياريت  تحاول تنظم  نفسك  (  أى النفس ) ومتخرجش من اللحن الاساسى   ولو عايز  تتسلطن  انت وبترنم  ماشى  بس جوه  مضمون اللحن  وأسفه على التعليق  دة   بس علشان  أنا  خادمه  وماسكه   الترانيم  فى  الخدمه  وصوتى  بيقولوا  أنه  حلو   ويمكن  تتطلع  فى دماغى  وأعمل  زيك   :yaka:


----------



## sasooo (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

[COLOR="Red[COLOR="red"]"]بجد حاجة جميلة[/COLOR] 
وصوتك جميل[/COLOR]


----------



## vetaa (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

جميلة خالص بجد
ربنا يوفقك
وتحقق للجماهير اللى انا منهم
الطلب دة وتكمل الترنيمة
بس هو حضرتك لية اخترت الترنيمة دى ؟
سورى فى السؤال ......... بتحبها او قريبة منك يعنى
بجد زى ما قالوا العزف جميل وصوتك كمان

ماتنساش بقى تنفذ المطلب الشعبى بجد الترنيمة دى ناس كتيييييييييييييير
ومنهم انا بموووووووووووت فيها

ربنا معاك ويوفقك يارب


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

شنو هالصوت  الله يحفظك ياروك  روعه وتحفه الترنيمه بصوتك
بس حرامات  بس مقطع نريد  الترنيمه كامله بليزززززز​


----------



## عماد اسحق (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الحقيقة حاجة جميلة واريت يبعتلي برامج صوت عشان انا بلحن ترانيم ونفسي اسجلها


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*سلام استاذى روك ،،

بعد اذنك ممكن اقول رأي مع العلم 

انا برنم فى فريقين فى الكنيسة 

اولا بجد انت تملك احساسا عالى جدا

والاحساس فى الترانيم اهم من خامة الصوت 

وخامة صوتك جميلة صدقنى بس محتاج تدريبات 

على النفس والصوت وكمان محتاج تظبط النفس

تعرف الترانيم الهادية صوتك فيها  جميل جرب بجد

زى مثلا بتفهمنى وتحس بي ،،،وربنا معاك​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

بجد صوتك جميل وعزفك رائع ماى روك ياريت تكملها و ياريت ترانيم تانية


----------



## RAMZEEE (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ما شالله
 صوت حلوو بس ترتيه احلاااا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *سلام استاذى روك ،،​*
> 
> _*بعد اذنك ممكن اقول رأي مع العلم *_​
> _*انا برنم فى فريقين فى الكنيسة *_​
> ...


 *وانا باقول لك نفس الراى وياريت تكون الترنيمة القادمة كاملة*
*ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة من اجل الاحباب*​


----------



## ريمون راضى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

نعمة الرب معاك 
صوتك حلو


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ربنا معاك يا بطل وتسمعنا اكتر واكتر وبصراحة الجيتار بتاعك جامد وتحياتى للجيتار لانى بموت ف حاجة اسمها وتريات  والرب يبارك حياتك وصوتك و موهبتك سلام​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ايه ياروك المواهب دى

و مخبيها كده برضه 

خايف نقولك عايزين تانى 

انا بقى بقولك احنا طماعين وعايزبن تانى ممكن

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ايه ياروك المواهب دى​
> 
> و مخبيها كده برضه ​
> خايف نقولك عايزين تانى ​
> ...


 
مش كفاية نص اعضاء المنتدى طاروا اول ما نزلت الترنيمة بصوتي,,,


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

انا قلت كدا بررررررررررضة​ 
يالا يا روك بقا ترنيمة كاملة علشان خاطرنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



My Rock قال:


> مش كفاية نص اعضاء المنتدى طاروا اول ما نزلت الترنيمة بصوتي,,,



طاروا فييييييييييييييين :a82:

دول زاااااااااااااااادوااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طاروا فييييييييييييييين :a82:​
> 
> دول زاااااااااااااااادوااااااااااااااااا​


دا كان زمان يا فراشة
نص الاعضاء سابوا المنتدى
فكرك لو نص ال 33 الف عضو يسيبوا المنتدى بسبب صوتي, حنعمل ايه بقى؟


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



ترنيمه جميلة جدااااااا يا ماى رووك 

وبجد صوتك وعزفك راااااااااااائع جداااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



My Rock قال:


> دا كان زمان يا فراشة
> نص الاعضاء سابوا المنتدى
> فكرك لو نص ال 33 الف عضو يسيبوا المنتدى بسبب صوتي, حنعمل ايه بقى؟



لا مش هايسيبوا يا روك 

دا صوتك جميل صدقننننننى :08:​


----------



## abn yso3 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*ترنيمة كتير حلوة بس جميلة اكتر بصوتك الى رنمها 
الرب يباركك ويساعدك فى خدمتك 
ما فيش بقى شريط ولا حتى كام ترنيمة بصوتك يا ماى روك
سلام الرب معك
*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الجمال دة يا ماى روك
بس لية مش مكمل الترنيمة
ياريت تكملها​


----------



## كارلوس جون (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

انا مستنية بحملها اهو اكيد هتطلع جميلة طبعا


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

_جارى التحميل _
_واكيد يا باشا حلوه _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل*
*والعزف أجمل......*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

عزفك الجيتار مذهل يا روك 
لكن 
الترتيلة قصيرة جدا جدا 

ولم 
استطع ان استمع جيدا لصوتك 

لان عزفك المبهر غطى على الكلام 

اتمنى 
حضرتك تنزل تراتيل اكتر 


​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

اكون ممتنة جدا 
لو تنزلوا التنزيلات 
فور شير


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

عزف جميل جدا بس صوت مش واضح لان كنت بسمع و في طبول حوليا


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*وطى صوت الطبول يا طحبوش واسمع تانى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*اسميشيل 
الترنيمة مرفوعه على سيرف المنتدى وبرابط مباشر وسريع جدا 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as 

*​


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*جمييييييييييييل ياروك
صوت وعزف
بس دة مقطع صغير​*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



طحبوش قال:


> عزف جميل جدا بس صوت مش واضح لان كنت بسمع و في طبول حوليا


 

:download:

طبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

ايوة انا كنت شاكة 

ان كلبوظ من راوندا مش من هولندا سوريا ليمتد 

بس يمكن راوندا البلد 
عند قبيلة اكلى لحوم البشر 
ويمكن دة سر تشجيعة لموضوعات الطبخ باللحوم 

خبر بقى ببلاش 

وابقى ورينى هتجيب اخبارى ازاى قفلت لك الخاص حصريا للجميع ليك وللكل 

بالشفا يا كلبوظ 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



oesi_no قال:


> *اسميشيل *
> 
> *الترنيمة مرفوعه على سيرف المنتدى وبرابط مباشر وسريع جدا *
> *للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *​


 :download:
ايوة حضرة المشرف 
انا بتكلم عن التحميل بصفة عامة فى قسم التراتيل


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



oesi_no قال:


> *وطى صوت الطبول يا طحبوش واسمع تانى
> *​




اوطي الطبول ازاي؟؟

انا اليوم في اوكرانيا و الناس عمالي تتظاهر مش انتخبو رئيس جديد


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> ...




مش هولندا انا عايش في بولندا 

بولندا يا اسميشال 

بس بدرس في اوكرانيا عشان ارخص من بولندا في الدراسة 

و برجع كل عطلة اسبوع لبولندا 

عشان انا عايش ع الحدود تقريبا 

و ربنا يسامحك قفلتي الخاص ليه ؟؟

ع كل حال مش هيأثر الاخبار هنجيبها هنجيبها ههههههههههههه 

بس بولندا مش هولندا هههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

بولندا هولندا 
ماعندهمش طبووووووووووووووووول يا كابتن كلبوظ 
ولو صوت هناك ارتفع بتبقى محضر وشرطة 

شفت بقى انك بقيت صحافة صفراء 

وبعدين انت بتلحق تجاوب وتقرا ازاى 
خايفة افتح حنفية المية الاقيك نازل منها 

قال بولند هولندا قال 
شكلك من عيلة طحبوش بسوريا 

وهما قرايب من الدرجة القريبة جدا لابن لادن 


احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس اليوم يا اسميشال مسموحة الطبول و المظاهرات اصل انتخبو رئيس جديد للبلاد


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





طحبوش قال:


> بس اليوم يا اسميشال مسموحة الطبول و المظاهرات اصل انتخبو رئيس جديد للبلاد




:download:

اتفضل يا اصفراوى 

سيدى يا سيدى على الاخبار 
وقعتك بالالوان يا كلبوظ 
طبعا هتقول انا على الحدود فوق سطوح العمارة البنى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

*رئيس وزراء بولندا الجديد يزور بروكسل*

















هزيمة تاريخية لليسار في الانتخابات الأوروبية 






ادنى نسبة اقبال على التصويت في الانتخابات الاوروبية 

موسكو تحذر من عداء "الشراكة الشرقية" لروسيا 

قمة روسية اوروبية 

الصين تحذر اوروبا من التدخل في شؤونها الداخلية 

ايطاليا تدعو الى تعزيز العلاقات الاوروبية الاسرائيلية 

الاتحاد الأوروبي يحث نتانياهو على قبول حل الدولتين 

النواب الاوروبيون يتحركون ضد لوبين 

القادة الأوروبيون يتفقون على دعم صندوق النقد الدولي 

سويسرا تنضم الى اتفاقية شينجين 

ساركوزي: "لا توسعة دون معاهدة لشبونه" 

الاتحاد الاوروبي يخطط لـ"ثورة صناعية" جديدة 













أخبار أخرى 
باكستان: المسلحون ينسحبون من اتفاقية السلام مع الحكومة 

رئيس هندوراس المخلوع سيعود إلى بلاده 

المختطفان البريطانيان بالعراق قتلا رميا بالرصاص 



 | ما هي خدمة RSS؟














 تعهَّد سك بتوطيد روابط بلاده مع أوروبا إثر تعثُّر العلاقات بين الطرفين في عهد حكومة سلفه كاكزينسكي

في أول زيارة خارجية له منذ توليه منصبه الشهر الماضي، يصل رئيس الوزراء البولندي الجديد، دونالد تسك، إلى بروكسل اليوم بعد أن كان قد تعهَّد بتوطيد روابط بلاده مع الاتحاد الأوروبي إثر تعثُّر العلاقات بين الطرفين في عهد حكومة سلفه جاروسلو كاكزينسكي. 
وسيلتقي تسك خلال الزيارة بمسؤولين من كل من الاتحاد الأوروبي وحلف شمال الأطلسي-الناتو-حيث سيجري معهم محادثات حول العلاقات مع روسيا والاقتراح الأمريكي المثير للجدل fبناء جزء من درعها الصاروخي على الأراضي البولندية. 
حظر روسي كما سيلتقي تسك مع خوسيه مانويل باروسو، رئيس المفوضية الأوروبية، الذي سيناقش معه العلاقات مع روسيا، سيما أن وارسو تعرقل إجراء محادثات جديدة يعتزم الاتحاد الشروع بها لمناقشة اتفاقية الشراكة-الروسية-الأوروبية، وذلك بسبب الحظر الذي تفرضه موسكو على استيراد اللحوم البولندية. 




أعلنت حكومة تسك سحب قواتها من العراق العام المقبل

وقد ألمح تسك إلى أن حكومته قد تخفف من حدة موقفها الداعي إلى ضرورة رفع الحظر الروسي على صادرات بلاده. 
دبلوماسية بنَّاءة يُذكر أن خطة تسك لانتهاج دبلوماسية بنَّاءة أكثر تجاه الاتحاد الأوروبي تتناقض بشكل حاد مع السياسة التي كان يتبناها كاكزينسكي الذي فاجأ نظراءه الأوروبيون خلال الصيف الماضي عندما جادل بأنه يتعين إعطاء بلاده قوة تصويت أكبر ضمن الاتحاد "لأن ألمانيا قتلت ستة مواطنين بولنديين خلال الحرب العاملية الثانية". 
من جهة أخرى، أعلنت حكومة تسك، التي كانت قد جعلت من موضوع سحب قواتها من العراق عنوانا بارزا في برنامجها الانتخابي، الشهر الماضي أنها ستسحب تلك القوات في العام المقبل. 
فقد أعلن وزير الدفاع البولندي الجديد، بوجدان كليتش، أن الوحدات العسكرية البولندية العاملة في العراق، والبلغ عددها 900 عنصر، ستنسحب خلال عام 2008. 
DH-OL 

المصدر :http://www.klamalnas.com/vb/t15642.html








:download:

بالشفا يا كلبوظ 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

التسجيل صارله 4 سنين يا عالم
لا ستوديو و لا مايكروفون.. كان تسجيل بواسطة اللابتوب..

تسجيل جديد لترنيمة كاملة في الستوديو بالطريق..


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية

هيييييييييييييييييييييية

هيييييييييييية


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



بالنسبة لاوكورانيا 

:download:​ 
*إذا وجدت إعلانا مخالفا فضلا إضغط هنا *


*جولة حاسمة لاختيار رئيس أوكرانيا الجديد*


مفكرة الإسلام:يدلي الناخبون في أوكرانيا بأصواتهم اليوم الأحد في جولة الإعادة الحاسمة لانتخابات الرئاسة التي تشهد تنافسا متقاربا بين رئيسة الوزراء يوليا تيموشينكو وزعيم المعارضة فيكتور يانوكوفيتش.
ويتوقع معلقون كثيرون أن يحقق يانوكوفيتش فوزا بفارق بسيط ولكن تيموشينكو هددت بدعوة المحتجين إلى الخروج إلى الشوارع في تكرار "للثورة البرتقالية" التي شهدتها اوكرانيا عام 2004 إذا رأت أن هذه الجولة من الانتخابات غير نزيهة, فيما استخف يانوكوفيتش بالتهديد وقال إنها تهيئ نفسها للهزيمة.
وكان يانوكوفيتش (59 عاما) قد تقدم على تيموشينكو (49 عاما)بنسبة عشرة في المئة من الأصوات في الجولة الأولى التي عقدت في 17 يناير.
ومن المتوقع أن تعيد أي نتيجة حاسمة ضبط العلاقات مع روسيا والتي تدهورت في ظل الرئيس فيكتور يوشينكو المؤيد للغرب وتحديد سرعة انضمام أوكرانيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.
الطعن في النتيجة:
وقالت مؤسسة اوراسيا جروب في مذكرة بحثية ـ بحسب رويترز ـ "يثير ترجيح أن تأتي النتائج متقاربة احتمالا كبيرا بأن الخاسر سيطعن في النتيجة في محكمة فيما يؤخر تنصيب الرئيس الجديد".
وإذا فاز يانوكوفيتش فربما يواجه صعوبة في تشكيل ائتلاف للإطاحة بها من منصب رئيس الوزراء وسيكون السبيل الوحيد أمامه الدعوة إلى انتخابات برلمانية مبكرة فيما يزيد من تأخر العودة للاستقرار.
وسيؤدي الطعن في النتيجة إلى الأضرار بشكل اكبر بثقة المستثمرين في الاقتصاد الذي يعاني من أزمات وتأخير المحادثات مع صندوق النقد الدولي بشأن برنامج إنقاذ حجمه 16.4 مليار دولار تعطل بسبب عدم تنفيذ وعود بشأن الانضباط المالي. 



:download:

يعنى امبارح الاحد يا كلبوظ 
حافظ انت مش فاهم 
ولا 
رحت تستعين بصديق 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

او 

ضحكة الهاكر باعتبارك صحافة صفراء منقطة باسود 

فخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


بالشفا يا كلبوظ 
يا اصفراوى انت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

نسيت المصدر كلبوظ 



http://www.islammemo.cc/2010/02/07/94646.html


بالشفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  كلبوظ


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

يعني انت قلتيها انتخابات حصلت يوم الاحد و تظاهرو التنين في مانع ؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



طحبوش قال:


> يعني انت قلتيها انتخابات حصلت يوم الاحد و تظاهرو التنين في مانع ؟؟!!!!!!!!!


 


:download:

اية دة بتكبسنى يا كلبوظ 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ادى اخرة العاب السجون الى فى المنتدى هنا 

طلعت محترفين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*روك
موفيها تحمل عندي
من فضلك اعد رفعها من تاني
او شوف لي حل لهيك بدي اسمع صوتك مرة

*


----------



## zama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الترنيمة ما بتتحمل خالص ، أعتقد أنتهى فترة رفعها ..

لو أمكن أعادة التحميل ..


----------



## Critic (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*عيد رفعها يا زعيم*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




> احرجتوني و كلبتوا تسمعوا صوتي و انا ارنم.. ذنبكم على ذنبكم لو انفجرت السماعة بسبب صوتي المزعج...
> 
> المهم, المقطع هذا هو تجريبي فقط
> 
> ...


*"ياشباب هى الترنيمة فين مش شغالة ولا عايزة تحمل *
*ممكن يا روك تقولى هى المشكلة عندك ولا عندى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

لينك الترنيمة وقف من فترة كبيييييييييرة
هنحاول نخلى الزعيم يرفعها تانى
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

لك الشكر


----------



## حمورابي (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*الرابط مدا يشتغل .​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الترنيمة مش راضية تحمل معايا نفسى اسمع صوتك واسمع عذفك على الجيتار
مليش دعوة اتصرف بقا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

انا كمان نفسي اسمع الترنيمة بصوت وعزف الزعيم
من فضلك يا زعيم ارفعهالنا تاني ​


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الملف قديم و لست متأكد في اي مكان خزنته..
سأحاول النظر و البحث عن الملف و رفعه من جديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



My Rock قال:


> الملف قديم و لست متأكد في اي مكان خزنته..
> سأحاول النظر و البحث عن الملف و رفعه من جديد



لا لا لا
 بلا هيك حركات ، سجلها مرة اخرى و إلا زعل زياد منك !!! :bud:


----------



## sony_33 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*مش عارف احملها ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*​


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الصوت ليس بالجودة المطلوبة.. قد اعذر من انذر..
سأبحث عن الملف و ارفعه اذا وجده، و إن لم اجده، ساسجل اللحن بالجيتار من جديد.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




my rock قال:


> الصوت ليس بالجودة المطلوبة.. قد اعذر من انذر..
> سأبحث عن الملف و ارفعه اذا وجده، و إن لم اجده، ساسجل اللحن بالجيتار من جديد.




*
وانا كمان حابة اسمع
فى الانتظار يا زعيم ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*منتظرين ....................*


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




sony_33 قال:


> *مش عارف احملها ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*​




*هى اتحذفت

+++
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




my rock قال:


> الصوت ليس بالجودة المطلوبة.. قد اعذر من انذر..
> سأبحث عن الملف و ارفعه اذا وجده، و إن لم اجده، ساسجل اللحن بالجيتار من جديد.


يا زعيييييم هيحصل انقلاب فى القسم 
نزلها بسرعة هههههه
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



My Rock قال:


> الصوت ليس بالجودة المطلوبة.. قد اعذر من انذر..
> سأبحث عن الملف و ارفعه اذا وجده، و إن لم اجده، ساسجل اللحن بالجيتار من جديد.



سيبك من الجيتار والكلام الفاضي ده خلينا في الصوت العذب ، صوت ماي روك :spor2:


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




My Rock قال:


> الصوت ليس بالجودة المطلوبة.. قد اعذر من انذر..
> سأبحث عن الملف و ارفعه اذا وجده، و إن لم اجده، ساسجل اللحن بالجيتار من جديد.




*فيه برنامج اسمه ava find بيبحث على الجهاز بسرعه

ربنا معاك

+++
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*I'M intrested to hear it.....*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

الرابط مالوااااااااااااا يا جماعه حد يلحقني ويسمعني صوت الراجل ده ..............

اكيد من غير ما اسمعها تحفه ..... اكيد من غير ما اسمعها بلبل و كناري بيرنم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

لحد الآن لم أجد ملف الترنيمة. ساحاول تسجيل شئ جديد في الستوديو نهاية الأسبوع القادم.


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

ياريت يا روك
بأنتظارك بشوق كبير


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

يا ريت يا روك و حياتك تنزلها من جديد نفسى اسمع صوتك 
​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*يا بختك يا روك الكل نفسه يسمع صوتك :t31:

طيب و انا كمان نفسي اسمع الترنيمة بصوتك 
أمانة يا زعيم استعجل الترنيمة
بالانتظار ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*مستنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا بوب​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

مو فاتح معاي ليش؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




عراقية للمسيح قال:


> مو فاتح معاي ليش؟


حبيبتى اللينك مدته انتهت
وفى انتظار روك يرفعها من جديد 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

يللا يا روك مستنين

انا سمعت قبل كده ترنيمة بصوتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

انا كان عندي امل القي الترنيمه
بس ياخساره
بس استعجلها شويه
عاوزه اسمع صوتك وعزفك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

منتظرين يا زعيم ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*شكله رح ننتظر كتييييييييير يا راجعة ld:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




Rosetta قال:


> *شكله رح ننتظر كتييييييييير يا راجعة ld:​*



يظهر كدة يا روزيتا يا حبي
قبل كدة عملت انا موضوع بقول فية يا تري دة روك بجد لقيت المنتدي كلة في الموضوع علشان يشوف صورتة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120552​


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

لحد الآن لم تسنح الفرصة للتسجيل في الستوديو لضمان جودة الصوت.

اختي راجعة ليسوع، ذكرتيني بموضوعك.. فعلاً الأعضاء كانوا داخلين و متوقعين "فضيحة"


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

انا سمعت الترنيمة بصوت روك من فترة قبل ما اللينك يبوز

بس معلقتش على الموضوع هههههههههههههه

وسمعت قبل كده صوته وهو بيقول ايات مشابهة للقرأن فى القسم الاسلامى


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

وانا وانا كمان بطالب مع الجمهور
ارجوك يا روك نزل الترنيمه بسرعه
ومش شرط استديو ولا حاجه
سجلها كدا وخلاص
واحنا هانستحمل الصوت
ههههههههههههه
بهزر طبعا
بس بصراحه كلنا مشتاقين نسمع صوتك يا روك
وربنا معاك


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا سمعت الترنيمة بصوت روك من فترة قبل ما اللينك يبوز
> 
> بس معلقتش على الموضوع هههههههههههههه
> 
> وسمعت قبل كده صوته وهو بيقول ايات مشابهة للقرأن فى القسم الاسلامى



و بعدك تشاركين في المنتدى؟



نيفين رمزي قال:


> وانا وانا كمان بطالب مع الجمهور
> ارجوك يا روك نزل الترنيمه بسرعه
> ومش شرط استديو ولا حاجه
> سجلها كدا وخلاص
> ...



الجمهور على العين و الراس، بس اذا طلع الصوت ردئ، هيكون موقفي ايه امام الامم المتحدة؟


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




> و بعدك تشاركين في المنتدى؟


 
ايوووووون​


----------



## bob (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




> *الجمهور على العين و الراس، بس اذا طلع الصوت ردئ، هيكون موقفي ايه امام الامم المتحدة؟*


*يا زعيم لو الصوت طلع رديء ابقي اغلق الموضوع لاسباب فنية *:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



My Rock قال:


> الجمهور على العين و الراس، بس اذا طلع الصوت ردئ، هيكون موقفي ايه امام الامم المتحدة؟



ههههههههههههه
احنا جمهور منتدي الكنيسه  مش الامم المتحده 
واكيد احنا الاهم ولا ايه يا زعيم
وكمان ممكن نقول اللي من الامم المتحده هنا 
ممنوع الدخول او الاقتراب والتصوير و السمع منطقه خطر
هههههههههههههههه
بدبسك انا صح


و بجد اطمن يا زعيم
نزلها انت بس وعلي ضمنتي
وانا هاربط كل الاعضاء وهانمعهم يغاردوا باب المنتدي
اذا لا قدر الله طلع الصوت .................


ايه رايك بقي ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



bob قال:


> *يا زعيم لو الصوت طلع رديء ابقي اغلق الموضوع لاسباب فنية *:fun_lol::fun_lol:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اسباب فنيه ايه
الكل مجبر يسمع ويسكت
احنا هنا عندنا ديمقراطيه ههههههههههههه
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اسباب فنيه ايه
> الكل مجبر يسمع ويسكت
> احنا هنا عندنا ديمقراطيه ههههههههههههه
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::gun::gun::gun:


 
هههههههههههههه

بس المنتدى قبل 25 يناير غير المنتدى بعد 25 يناير


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس المنتدى قبل 25 يناير غير المنتدى بعد 25 يناير




ما انا بقول كدا يا تاسوني
هههههههههههههههههههه
احنا عندنا ديمقراطيه 
والكل مجبر يسمع ويسكت
هو التغير بعد 25 يناير
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكمان دا صوت روك 
مش اي حد تاني


----------



## bob (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس المنتدى قبل 25 يناير غير المنتدى بعد 25 يناير


*خلاص احنا نعمل وقفة و نعين ماي روك الزعيم تاني هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



bob قال:


> *خلاص احنا نعمل وقفة و نعين ماي روك الزعيم تاني هههههههههههههه*




الموافق علي هذا الكلام
فيتفضل برفع يده





















موافقه
مع تحيات سرور 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




> ما انا بقول كدا يا تاسوني
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا عندنا ديمقراطيه
> والكل مجبر يسمع ويسكت
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

هيا دى الديمقراطية يا نيفين

اللى كلنا بنسعى اليها


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*



خلاص احنا نعمل وقفة و نعين ماي روك الزعيم تاني هههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موافقة​​​​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> هيا دى الديمقراطية يا نيفين
> 
> اللى كلنا بنسعى اليها




طبعا يا سكره
بذمتك هو حد لاقي ديمقراطيه في الزمن دا

لما اسكت بقي بدل ما اطير قبل ما اسمع روك
هههههههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

سلام ونعمه
يا جماعه 
ممكن حد يرفعها علي رابط اخر
انا لم اسمعها
وشكرا لك
وشكرا لك استاذ روك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



The Dragon Christian قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> يا جماعه
> ممكن حد يرفعها علي رابط اخر
> انا لم اسمعها
> ...




استاذي الترنيمه مش موجوده حاليا
وروك بيحاول يدور عليها ويرفعها تاني
او هايسجل غيرها 
ونحن كلنا مازالنا في انتظاره


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




My Rock قال:


> لحد الآن لم تسنح الفرصة للتسجيل في الستوديو لضمان جودة الصوت.
> 
> اختي راجعة ليسوع، ذكرتيني بموضوعك.. فعلاً الأعضاء كانوا داخلين و متوقعين "فضيحة"



هههه ايوة فعلا يا استاذي 
كان الموضوع بيبقي فية حوالي 30 شخص مرة واحدة 
الزعيم بقة مش اي حد ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*انا حابة اسمع الترنيمة *
*وجيت احملها جالى الملف الى طلبتة غير موجود *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## بيشوي ابراهيم (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*شكراً علي صوتك العذب الحنون*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



بيشوي ابراهيم قال:


> *شكراً علي صوتك العذب الحنون*​




هو حضرتك سمعته ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بلسم (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



mana_mana قال:


> *انا حابة اسمع الترنيمة *
> *وجيت احملها جالى الملف الى طلبتة غير موجود *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*وانا برضو اتمني يضع لينك جديد ليها*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

اه ياريت علشان نسمعها
​


----------



## بلسم (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

*جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*



بلسم قال:


> *جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*



:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*

اللينك مش شغال ليه
بليز حد يساعدنى نفسى اسمعه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




Nemo قال:


> اللينك مش شغال ليه
> بليز حد يساعدنى نفسى اسمعه


* المساعدة الوحيييييدة ان الزعيم يرفعها تانى :fun_oops:

*​


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة كذبوا بصوت My Rock (تجربة)*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * المساعدة الوحيييييدة ان الزعيم يرفعها تانى :fun_oops:
> 
> *​



اهىء اهىء اهىء
بليز ماى روك ارفعها تااااااااانى


----------

